# 97. 9 the Beat's Caliente Custom Car Show ∙



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

97.9 the Beat & Los Magnificos Promotions Present the Caliente Custom Car Show And Concert 
March 20th Fair Park Centennial Building

For Booth Information Contact Synbad at 972-331-5570 opr email me at [email protected]

For Car Registration info Contact Jon Chuck with Los Magnificos Promotions

All Magazines, Video Magazines and other media need to contact Synbad about covering the show.

Performing live will be oppssss can't let you know that yet!

But there will be 2 stages of Entertainment and much more.

Will the ULA Hopper belt be up for grabs at the show?????
Stay Tuned! ! !


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

[attachmentid=102961]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just announced as headliners for the show....
Ludacris, Ciara, and TI....and many others! It's going to be big....

www.losmagnificos.org


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 6 2005, 01:38 AM
> *97.9 the Beat & Los Magnificos Promotions Present the Caliente Custom Car Show And Concert
> March 20th Fair Park Centennial Building
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

Where is the list of catagories & prize money?
Hopping Prizes?


:ugh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hydro classes will be broken down in next week or so...it totals $2,000.

Also, cash prizes for most vehicle entries, tug-o-war, farthest travelled, etc., etc....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 6 2005, 02:40 PM
> *[attachmentid=102961]
> [snapback]2689835[/snapback]​*


D_TOWN is so beautiful!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2005, 12:48 PM
> *Hydro classes will be broken down in next week or so...it totals $2,000.
> 
> Also, cash prizes for most vehicle entries, tug-o-war, farthest travelled, etc., etc....
> [snapback]2707103[/snapback]​*



*Why only one place for "TRADITIONAL" ? Why not 1st, 2nd & 3rd ?*


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how much to enter...and all that good stuff???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-Registration is $25 for cars, trucks, etc. and Day of Show is $40.

There is only 1st for Traditional this year...next year we will be expanding the classes a lot more and the cash prizes will increase if the show is successful!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

In the newest Lowrider Magazine are pictures of the Houston Los Magnificos Show...check them out, the show was the bomb...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Does the smile mean your coming to the show?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

What are the move-in times?

What are the show hours?

What time is move-out ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Saturday 9am to 5pm and Sunday from 6am to 9am....indoor space is 1st come, first serve and there will be seperate lines for pre-registered and non-pre-registered. Space is limited, so get there early!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 19 2005, 06:11 AM
> *Saturday 9am to 5pm and Sunday from 6am to 9am....indoor space is 1st come, first serve and there will be seperate lines for pre-registered and non-pre-registered.  Space is limited, so get there early!
> [snapback]2747326[/snapback]​*



SO IF WE PRE-REGISTER ARE WE GUARANTEED A SPOT INDOORS ?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW OVER ON SUNDAY?

WHAT TIME CAN WE BEGIN TEARDOWN?

THANX!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Currently, we cannot guarantee indoor spaces...if we don't get too many pre-registration forms back, we may be able to, but it depends on how many people pre-register. We have a contract signed that states the show is to end no later than 6pm. Trophies should begin around 5:30 on a side stage while the concert finishes up.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

You going to the show Josie?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE MAIN QUESTION . IS THERE GOING TO BE ALCOHOL SERVED AT THE SHOW ?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-Registration is going well so far, let me know if anyone needs forms or anything...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 22 2005, 03:47 AM
> *I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE MAIN QUESTION . IS THERE GOING TO BE ALCOHOL SERVED AT THE SHOW ?
> [snapback]2760002[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sure there will be...


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

look out jon chuck... i need a registration form for the show. you can post it here or fax it to me at 972 279 2414. i'm tryin to make the pre reg deadline


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration forms can be found right here...you can register online or print out forms and mail them in...
http://losmagnificos.org/thisyear.htm


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2005, 11:24 PM
> *I'm sure there will be...
> [snapback]2778905[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Couldn't leave this on page 2....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IT SOUNDS LIKE THERE IS GOING TO BE A GREAT TURNOUT.

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE THERE.

JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The registration forms are rolling in, make sure to get them in the mail by Monday!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good to see some pre-registration from Presidentez, Dallas Lowriders, Majestix, and many others...can't wait to see ya'll at the show..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 6 2005, 10:40 PM
> *Good to see some pre-registration from Presidentez, Dallas Lowriders, Majestix, and many others...can't wait to see ya'll at the show..
> [snapback]2817512[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for coming out to the Hmoie Styln/DALLAS LOWRIDER show. This showed a lot of Unity within the ULA and the DFW area lowriding community. Special thanks to Doug and all the staff at Frijoles for use of the facility... To the Baxter family, this was our way of letting you know how much James was thought of and respected.. 
BIG SHOUT OUT TO Everyone for the support. Annabel from Al Dia news paper was at this event. Not sure who all met with her. She has been in contact with me since last year and would like to cover more of our events.. Can someone post what it said in the paper about the show. Well catch everyone at the show on the 20th Caliente show sponsored by Los Magnificos.. Thanks to Synbad & 97.9 the Beat for coming out and braodcasting. John - King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for coming out to the Homie Styln/DALLAS LOWRIDER show. This showed a lot of Unity within the ULA and the DFW area lowriding community. Special thanks to Doug and all the staff at Frijoles for use of the facility... To the Baxter family, this was our way of letting you know how much James was thought of and respected.. 
BIG SHOUT OUT TO Everyone for the support. Annabel from Al Dia news paper was at this event. Not sure who all met with her. She has been in contact with me since last year and would like to cover more of our events.. Can someone post what it said in the paper about the show. Well catch everyone at the show on the 20th Caliente show sponsored by Los Magnificos.. Thanks to Synbad & 97.9 the Beat for coming out and braodcasting. John - King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registration may be over, but you can still register day of show.....see you at the show...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

well i won't be making this...my ride ain't ready...ill go to the easter picnic though...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

ARE KIDS UNDER A CERTAIN AGE FREE ?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

let me find out...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

One week til the show. I heard there were quite a number of cars that pre-registered.

If you missed the deadline you can still be a part of the show by arriving saturday and registering that day.

Hope to see Dallas rep to the fullest!

We are planning on making this one of the top shows in Texas.

See ya next week.


----------



## CHISME (Mar 12, 2005)

If the same people that threw the Houston show throwing this one I'll pass. Bad judging, favoritism and too many chango's. I'd rather go to the park and hang out listening to my oldies but, goodies que no, carnal!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I wonder who "Chisme" is...oh well, we apologize, but the show probably isn't for everyone...we do keep it as fair as possible.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHISME_@Mar 12 2005, 08:30 AM
> *If the same people that threw the Houston show throwing this one I'll pass.  Bad judging, favoritism and too many chango's.  I'd rather go to the park and hang out listening to my oldies but, goodies que no, carnal!!!
> [snapback]2842256[/snapback]​*


 Thats very true homeboy. I heard shorty got bumped off and also alot of bad judging. I say fuck this show. 
:machinegun: los magnificos


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Mar 14 2005, 12:41 AM
> *Thats very true homeboy. I heard shorty got bumped off and also alot of bad judging. I say fuck this show.
> :machinegun:  los magnificos
> [snapback]2847465[/snapback]​*


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE BAD JUDGING.............I MEAN WHEN SOMEONE LOSES AND THEY FEEL LIKE THEY SHOULD HAVE WON THERE WILL BE SOME CONFLICT.

I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT THERE WAS MAYBE AROUND 15-20 PEOPLE THAT HAD COMPLAINTS LAST YEAR AFTER THE AWARDS CEREMONY. THERE WERE A LOT MORE THAT WANTED TO SEE SCORESHEETS OR HAD GENERAL QUESTIONS BUT THAT IS WHY THE JUDGES NORMALLY STAY TO HELP ANSWER THOSE QUESTIONS.

SO 15-20 COMPLAINTS OUT OF ABOUT 400 ENTRIES...............I WOULD SAY THAT IS A GOOD PERCENTAGE OF PEOPLE LEAVING HAPPY OR CONTENT IN REGARDS TO THE JUDGING.

NOW THE LOUD MUSIC AND THINGS OF THAT NATURE ARE BEYOND OUR CONTROL. WE CAN ONLY CONTROL THE CAR SHOW ITSELF.

SO IF YOU ARE UP TO IT AND WANT TO COME CHECK OUT THE SHOW IN DALLAS ALL ARE WELCOMED TO. IF YOU CHOOSE NOT TO THEN MAYBE ANOTHER TIME.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

What time does the line start moving Saturday morning at the move-in? 

Are we allowed to bring food and drinks in during the move-in?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

food and drinks should be cool during move-in. The doors open at 9am. The gate off Washington Avenue is supposed to open at 6am (the line will be behind the building). Obviously, indoor spaces are first come, first serve and 20x20's must have full displays and their cars must be on turntables/jackstands/etc. and/or require electricity.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

I WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2005, 08:09 AM
> *In the newest Lowrider Magazine are pictures of the Houston Los Magnificos Show...check them out, the show was the bomb...
> [snapback]2732588[/snapback]​*


that was more of a concert with about 200 wannabe rappers trying to get a record deal. 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 09:30 AM
> *that was more of a concert with about 200 wannabe rappers trying to get a record deal.
> :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2868150[/snapback]​*


BUT THE QUALITY OF THE SHOW WAS UP THERE. THERE WERE PLENTY OF SHOW STOPPERS FOR THOSE THAT GO LOOK AT THE CARS.

I BELIEVE WE HAD THE 1ST AND 3RD PLACE CAR OF THE YEAR.

FORMER BOMB OF THE YEAR

AND MANY MORE ATTENTION GETTING CARS.

SO EVEN IF THE CONCERT WASN'T FOR YOU THE QUALITY OF THE VEHICLES WERE SOMETHING TO GO SEE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 18 2005, 11:05 AM
> *BUT THE QUALITY OF THE SHOW WAS UP THERE.  THERE WERE PLENTY OF SHOW STOPPERS FOR THOSE THAT GO LOOK AT THE CARS.
> 
> I BELIEVE WE HAD THE 1ST AND 3RD PLACE CAR OF THE YEAR.
> ...


believe me, the cars were nice, but you couldn't enjoy it with all the racket and tons of mofles trying to hand out flyers for record deals.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

REPRESENT TODAY HOMIES, SORRY I HAD TO MISS THIS EVENT BUT I'LL CATCH YOU ALL AT THE EASTER PICNIC


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 10:59 AM
> *believe me, the cars were nice, but you couldn't enjoy it with all the racket and tons of mofles trying to hand out flyers for record deals.
> [snapback]2868923[/snapback]​*


ya u couldn't enjoy it becouse of all the people that were there, we had to spend half the day tryin to get people off are cars and tryin to stop people from standing on the mirrors for display :angry: . then some JACKASS jumped in my homie from phaylanx ride while it was spinen on the turn table so his girl could take a picture of him being a JACKASS.good cars were there but just could enjoy the show and be on guard duty at the same time.



and the cops in riot gear was nice touch also :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 20 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ya u  couldn't enjoy it  becouse of all the people that were there, we had to spend half the day tryin to get people of are cars and tryin to stop people from standing on the mirrors for display :angry: . then some JACKASS jumped in my homie from phaylanx ride while it was spinen on the turn table so his girl could take a picture of him being a JACKASS.good cars were there but just could enjoy the show and be on guard dutyame time.
> and the cops in riot gear was nice touch also :angry:
> [snapback]2878706[/snapback]​*


yea same with the show here in Houston........you got any pics


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

no couldnt take any so many people in the way


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHISME_@Mar 12 2005, 08:30 AM
> *If the same people that threw the Houston show throwing this one I'll pass.  Bad judging, favoritism and too many chango's.  I'd rather go to the park and hang out listening to my oldies but, goodies que no, carnal!!!
> [snapback]2842256[/snapback]​*


ya a WHOLE lot of chango's but like i said good show just the show was not under controlle


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

come on _poorhispanic_ i know you got somthin to say


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Come on nigas...the show is in South Oak Cliff.....so expect to see a mixture of people....if the show would of been up north then there would be complains of too many "white" people and hotrods....just enoy the show and decide if you want to return next year.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:twak:

ez 4 you tho say u left and came back at the end when everybody was leaving :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah I did have to get out to get some fresh air....way too many people in that little building....but now they know they need to take it to the convention center next year or next show they want to throw here in Big D......just my opinion....oh maybe a set of ear plugs for us older folks in the goody bag.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

U know if Showlows.com was in biz the pics would of been up already...... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 08:17 PM
> *U know if Showlows.com was in biz the pics would of been up already...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2878966[/snapback]​*



yup :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> *:twak:
> 
> ez 4 you tho say u left and came back at the end when everybody was leaving :biggrin:
> [snapback]2878916[/snapback]​*


What you mean "you left" your not supposed to know who this is... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

showlowz got no respect so showlows packed up the pics and moved on :tears:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 08:19 PM
> *What you mean "you left" your not supposed to know who this is... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2878977[/snapback]​*


 :uh: well never mind anybody else that reads this skip to the end


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh yeah I forgot how people used to spit on that website.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

nobody supossed to know who this is :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

DOOOH!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I didn't see if anyone took pics....the cam we took had batteries that got unpluged from life support..... :0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

my girl took pics but just of pitbull when he walked around and them twins from american idol


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Oh yeah I forgot how people used to spit on that website.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2878993[/snapback]​*


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

any more


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice flake job...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

another nice paint job..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

The rest came out bad...had the road crew taking pics...they were fired today... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 08:46 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2879153[/snapback]​*


he is callin you out


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

No niga...those flake jobs are jaw dropping....quit starting arguments..


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

. :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

last one... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

i wonder why they had him out side? most of the time he shows up late but he always gets a good spot


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Spokes and juice magazine would like to thank everyone at the show. Met some cool people up there. Show was good. A lot of clean rides. Hit me up with info of the next Dallas show. We will try and make it. Thanx Dallas.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 09:46 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2879153[/snapback]​*



more pix's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 20 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ya u  couldn't enjoy it  becouse of all the people that were there, we had to spend half the day tryin to get people off are cars and tryin to stop people from standing on the mirrors for display :angry: . then some JACKASS jumped in my homie from phaylanx ride while it was spinen on the turn table so his girl could take a picture of him being a JACKASS.good cars were there but just could enjoy the show and be on guard dutyame time.
> and the cops in riot gear was nice touch also :angry:
> [snapback]2878706[/snapback]​*


damn! lol!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

move-in Saturday

RO


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

First off I would like to say thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting the show. I know there were some issues but that will be the case at any first show.

We did our best to get as many rides on the show grounds as possible but eventually the fire marshall cut it off. Those that attended the show could see how weird we had cars placed inside the building so that would could fit as many as possible. 

The radio station was surprised at the turnout and talks are in the works for the next show. Obviously a bigger venue, if not both buildings, are a must. There were just a lot of people for that small building. I feel that with a bigger venue some of the move in issues will be resolved.

Again thanks for all that came out and hope to see you at the next show.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*CRUISING ALL DAY SUNDAY* :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Clean !!!!!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

anybody got anymore pics of the show?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

by the way nice pics........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

okay .. here we go ....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

super clean paint job ... :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

trunk of same car ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sorry I couldn't get the entire vehicle in some of these pics .... the show was very crowded ... it was hard to take nice pics ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

doin' the damn thang ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

the hop ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

the Green Monster ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 21 2005, 10:51 AM
> *nice pics
> [snapback]2881015[/snapback]​*


thanks!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

you get any pics of the phaylanx or dallas lowrider cars?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 21 2005, 10:55 AM
> *you get any pics of the phaylanx or dallas lowrider cars?
> [snapback]2881035[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 09:56 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2881044[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

great pics keep them coming


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 09:59 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2881068[/snapback]​*



one of the badest rides out there :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2881037[/snapback]​*


damn!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

check out the interior ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Keyshaw Johnson was also at the show ... :0 ... here's a pic of his Maybach!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NICE PICS.........


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 09:56 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2881048[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

We would like to thank the great Dallas ridaz for the warm welcome we received.

Turn out was great at the show, over 15,000 in attendance, WOW!

We will post some pics on our website, www.spokesandjuice.com
but will reserve the best ones for the Premiere issue of the magazine.

Like Provok said in an earlier post, keep us updated on future events, Dallas will always be in our itinerary.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:uh: 

*Police break up crowds at concert*

11:50 PM CST on Sunday, March 20, 2005

More than 30 Dallas police officers dispersed crowds and guarded the Dallas
Fair Park Centennial Building on Sunday after they received reports that fights
had broken out at a concert and car show. Police Sgt. Mike Morgan said three
teams were dispatched because the department received reports of people breaking
fence barriers and fighting. No injuries or arrests were reported, he said.

Brandon Formby
Dallas Morning News


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 21 2005, 12:19 PM
> *We would like to thank the great Dallas ridaz for the warm welcome we received.
> 
> Turn out was great at the show, over 15,000 in attendance, WOW!
> ...


 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=163632&st=0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone who came out to the show. I'd also like to apologize to the people who had to wait in line for hours. The limited parking lot space outside caused problems getting the lines organized (there was a science fair, antique sale, and wedding in the neighboring buildings) and the small space indoors kept the move-in process moving slowly. We promise it will improve greatly the second year as we feel most of our problems were related to the lack of space at the venue. 

ON A SIDE NOTE, we would like to add the show was scheduled to end at 6:00pm and the concert actually ended by 5:15. We promised to fix the late ending issue and this year that was much improved.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2005, 04:49 PM
> *I would like to thank everyone who came out to the show.  I'd also like to apologize to the people who had to wait in line for hours.  The limited parking lot space outside caused problems getting the lines organized (there was a science fair, antique sale, and wedding in the neighboring buildings) and the small space indoors kept the move-in process moving slowly.  We promise it will improve greatly the second year as we feel most of our problems were related to the lack of space at the venue.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE, we would like to add the show was scheduled to end at 6:00pm and the concert actually ended by 5:15.  We promised to fix the late ending issue and this year that was much improved.
> [snapback]2883526[/snapback]​*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

all the pics in one spot. 


http://www.dallasvida.com/site.aspx/photog...hebeatcarshowv1

Anybody from Austin that reads this thread check out On the Real Magazine

Everybody else check out

Spoked and Juice

Lowrider

Street Customs

And next year there will be a bigger venue the station was conservative cuz they didn't think 11,000 would show.

They want to do it in Ft. Worth at the convention center any thoughts on this?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2005, 05:49 PM
> *I would like to thank everyone who came out to the show.  I'd also like to apologize to the people who had to wait in line for hours.  The limited parking lot space outside caused problems getting the lines organized (there was a science fair, antique sale, and wedding in the neighboring buildings) and the small space indoors kept the move-in process moving slowly.  We promise it will improve greatly the second year as we feel most of our problems were related to the lack of space at the venue.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE, we would like to add the show was scheduled to end at 6:00pm and the concert actually ended by 5:15.  We promised to fix the late ending issue and this year that was much improved.
> [snapback]2883526[/snapback]​*



The size of the venue had nothing to do with the Slowness of the move in.
I was there watching it the whole time so watch what you say Chuck, You got issues you know where to air them.

Don't shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 23 2005, 12:24 AM
> *The size of the venue had nothing to do with the Slowness of the move in.
> I was there watching it the whole time so watch what you say Chuck, You got issues you know where to air them.
> 
> ...



every car show i've attended since 1991 are slow as fuck. it wasnt the venue and it wasnt john's fault either. thats just the way it is. car shows are just what they are...slow and anyone who shows knows that.
and for the people who left and didnt wanna wait or park outside yall shoulda got there earlier. blame yourselves. nice show!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THAT PLACE IS NICE AND IS WORKABLE IF TWO BUILDINGS ARE USED NEXT YEAR. I KNOW LRM PUTS ABOUT 350 CARS IN THE TWO BUILDINGS. 

THIS WAY FEW IF ANYONE IS LEFT OUTDOORS.

JUST A THOUGHT.

I KNOW SOME OF THE GUYS THAT SHOWED MENTIONED THAT A BIGGER PLACE WAS NEEDED AND RECOMMENDED FT WORTH CONVENTION CENTER; DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER; AND MARKET HALL.

I DON'T KNOW OF ANY OF THESE PLACES SO I CAN'T SAY WHICH WOULD WORK OR NOT, BUT THOSE WERE SOME OF THE SUGGESTIONS WE GOT.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

what was the final count on cars that made it in to the bulding


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 23 2005, 07:54 AM
> *what was the final count on cars that made it in to the bulding
> [snapback]2893186[/snapback]​*


I THINK WHAT I HEARD WAS LIKE 110. COULD BE WRONG.......NEVER ASKED JON.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 22 2005, 11:20 PM
> *
> 
> They want to do it in Ft. Worth at the convention center any thoughts on this?
> [snapback]2892232[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Mar 23 2005, 12:12 AM
> *every car show i've attended since 1991 are slow as fuck. it wasnt the venue and it wasnt john's fault either. thats just the way it is. car shows are just what they are...slow and anyone who shows knows that.
> and for the people who left and didnt wanna wait or park outside yall shoulda got there earlier. blame yourselves. nice show!!!!!
> [snapback]2892399[/snapback]​*


I agree with you, if you didn’t get there early enough it’s your own fault. 
But I have been attending car shows for years now and have never had to wait 2 ½ hrs for the line to move 3 car spaces. Arrived at 9:00am line did not move until 11:30am 
(Not exaggerating)

If both groups take the time to listen to the issues that the car clubs and individuals have I am sure that next year’s event will be bigger and better than this year’s event. 
Good luck to Jon & 97.9 

My vote:
Dalllas Convention Center


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Mando, I agree, the line was slow and it was our fault. We will definitely make it better next time around. I definitely want to hear what everyone has to say and we will work on improving things. I won't be able to make the ULA meeting tonight (I have to work and Teresa's doctor told her to take it easy for a few weeks), but we will be at the next one. Big A will be there and he will take down a list for me and I can address those issues at the next meeting.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 23 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Mando, I agree, the line was slow and it was our fault.  We will definitely make it better next time around.  I definitely want to hear what everyone has to say and we will work on improving things.  I won't be able to make the ULA meeting tonight (I have to work and Teresa's doctor told her to take it easy for a few weeks), but we will be at the next one.  Big A will be there and he will take down a list for me and I can address those issues at the next meeting.
> [snapback]2894100[/snapback]​*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

THAT SOUNDS ALOT BETTER THAN SOME OF THE OTHER REASONS/EXCUSES THAT WERE BEING POSTED.WAY TO TAKE RESPONSIBILITY, JON.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 23 2005, 07:49 AM
> *THAT PLACE IS NICE AND IS WORKABLE IF TWO BUILDINGS ARE USED NEXT YEAR.  I KNOW LRM PUTS ABOUT 350 CARS IN THE TWO BUILDINGS.
> 
> THIS WAY FEW IF ANYONE IS LEFT OUTDOORS.
> ...


I think either using both buildings at fair park or the Dallas convention center would be your best bet ... :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

Dallas convention :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN I THINK PEOPLE WERE PREFERRING THE DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER BECAUSE THERE IS A SEPARATE ARENA FOR THE CONCERT. THAT WAY THE CONCERT CROWD WOULDN'T BE ALL OVER THE CARS.

EITHER WAY NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER ALL AROUND.

THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 23 2005, 04:49 PM
> * Dallas convention :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2895623[/snapback]​*


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I have to agree with some of the guys....bigger place for more cars and to keep the concert further away from the cars so people can appreciate the time and effort we spend on them. I also think more guys checking you at the entrance for weapons, I think I saw two or three with a line of hundreds of people. I meant to take a pic of that so when the issues came up, everyone would see what I was talking about but then again this is just my opinion which we are allowed to have in this big country of ours.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The entrance thing we were not even aware of...thanks for letting us know and it will also be addressed


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2005, 08:09 AM
> *The entrance thing we were not even aware of...thanks for letting us know and it will also be addressed
> [snapback]2898901[/snapback]​*


Thanks for taking everyone's feedback, and putting the show on..hope we keep having them....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Chisme, u talk so bad about the Houston Los Mag. show. u say that there r 2 many changos ther. U rather hang at the park. well u better loook at where that park of urs is located. The Heart of chango town 3rd Ward. so i guess u like hanging around the changos. who looks like the *** now ?????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

to all that think there is bad judging at the Los Mag. Shows, just remember this " Judging is an opinion". And there is always problems with judging at any show u go to. I show and judge so I know from first hand both sides of the show. So until you tried judging just enjoy the show. it aint easy judging. u have people like your selves to deal with. MR. LeatherFace


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Mr. Ouija keep up the hard work we all appreciate it .


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2005, 11:42 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have more of this ride or know who's it is? NICE!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 8 2005, 07:55 AM
> *Anyone have more of this ride or know who's it is?  NICE!!
> [snapback]3241679[/snapback]​*


HOWARD,I THINK THAT GUY IS IN ESTILO CAR CLUB OUT OF DALLAS.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: Jon Look'n forward to you com'n back out. See ya at your Houston show..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 23 2005, 07:49 PM
> *I have to agree with some of the guys....bigger place for more cars and to keep the concert further away from the cars so people can appreciate the time and effort we spend on them. I also think more guys checking you at the entrance for weapons, I think I saw two or three with a line of hundreds of people. I meant to take a pic of that so when the issues came up, everyone would see what I was talking about but then again this is just my opinion which we are allowed to have in this big country of ours.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896917[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH , ESPECIALY THE PART ABOUT KEEPING THE CONCERT IN A WHOLE DIFFERENT AREA !


----------

